# How old is too old?



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a halfmoon female who's over 2 years of age(nearly 3), so past her prime breeding age by far...but she's recently become eggy and has her breeding bars...

I've been wanting to respawn young PK boy toa different female and i'm thinking i might use my HM girl...

I know that chances are she won't be as fertile as she might have been younger, but she's a healthy and active fish....how old is too old?


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Also, as a note, i was not intentionally conditioning her. >< I've uped the feeding and heat on all my wish as the winter comes.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I have spawned both males and females over age of 3 without any issues with the breeding or the eggs/fry.....it is usually recommended to spawn young stock because it is easier and they are usually more willing to spawn.....


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

IMO there's no "too old". As long as they're healthy and active, it's ok. TBH I haven't bred a pair that old (mine doesn't live that long) but I've bred old ones without any problems. Like OFL said, they're less willing to spawn compared to youngens, so you need more patience.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you. ^^

Yeah i thought it was so, but i wanted to check and make sure.
She's left over from my first spawn, and i know her parents parents, so I'm comfortable with her genetics and i'd love to keep the bloodline of my first ever spawn going if i can while at the same time adding more HM genetics to my PK....♥ I hope she'll breed instead of just teasing me xD.


----------



## Lighterman (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah, its true, no such thing as too old. If shes willing to give, she goes. Just if a beta's age MIGHT....affect the number of eggs she will have.


----------

